# Anyone used Now brand lavender eo?



## lenarenee (Oct 10, 2021)

Local charity asked if I would make soap for their fundraiser, and I see I have no lavender eo!  Should I chance using Now, which I can buy at the store?  Or, any suggestions on a supplier who can get 40/42 to So Calif in a week?


----------



## Arimara (Oct 11, 2021)

I've only used it in shea whips and  hair mists. I love them but I can't comment for them in soap. It couldn't hurt if it's a one time thing.


----------



## artemis (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a bottle I'm working through now. I have no complaints, but I am an infrequent hobby soaper.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 11, 2021)

I have, it's a average Lavender EO.  The two brands I like. "plant therapy" & "orchid & temple" having said this when it comes to lavender scent some people like the more  medicinal scent of lavender and others like the floral scent of lavender, so its very individual and selective to each person.
I purchased both brands from amazon but I think you can go directly to there website.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 11, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> any suggestions on a supplier who can get 40/42 to So Calif in a week?


*ESSENTIALS BY CATALINA* is in CA.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 11, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *ESSENTIALS BY CATALINA* is in CA.


 
Yes they are! But their turnaround time means it will arrive too late.  I need to make 20 bars of lavender soap this week due to someone else's last minute planning and my soft heart for a good cause!



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I have, it's a average Lavender EO.  The two brands I like. "plant therapy" & "orchid & temple" having said this when it comes to lavender scent some people like the more  medicinal scent of lavender and others like the floral scent of lavender, so its very individual and selective to each person.
> I purchased both brands from amazon but I think you can go directly to there website.



Oh that's helpful thank you. I don't have time to be very picky as this soap needs to be made this week for a fundraiser...and how did I not know all of my lavender was gone???


----------



## Bubble Agent (Oct 11, 2021)

I don`t know if this is helpfull right now as you perhaps are looking for other suppliers of Lavender eo than Now. But I can at least say that I have some experience with the Now foods lavender eo in CP soap. Mind you, that is many years ago, (about 9 or 10 years ago) so I don`t know if there has been a change in quality since then!?

But* if* it is the same as when I used it, then it was actually a good enough oil. And it was real lavender. 

Perhaps it wasn`t like a French, high altitude oil, or Bulgarian lavender type, but not to shabby either! I bought many bottles over the years, as I shopped at Iherb at that time because I could not find very reputable suppliers that shipped to Norway and had what I needed. So Now foods oils was the thing I used. 

The oil was very stable and had no great variations between bottles, soaped well, gave me no dos, and worked just fine. It may have been a 40/42 type, I don`t know as the bottle did not say. But I liked it for my purpose, and had no issues with it. 

If you have some available to you, or can get it, and it is for charity and you don`t have the oportunity to splurge on a more expensive oil, I have no qualms about reccomending it. But that is under the assumption that it is the same quality as when I bought it.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 11, 2021)

I've used the Plant Therapy brand of lavender EO in soap, and it worked very well. Their shipping is super fast, and they may even have a brick and mortar store hear you. 

Edit: looks like their stores are only in Idaho, Wyoming, and Utah, sorry! But if you go to the Bulk tab on their website, you can order 1kg of Lavender EO for $106. Free shipping if you are ok with USPS 2-5 day delivery time. $5 for priority shipping. Quotes available for FedEx overnight.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 11, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Yes they are! But their turnaround time means it will arrive too late.  I need to make 20 bars of lavender soap this week due to someone else's last minute planning and my soft heart for a good cause!


Don't they still have will-call, they are not that far from you, being in Corona, actually closer to Temecula. Right Off the 15 if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 11, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Don't they still have will-call, they are not that far from you, being in Corona, actually closer to Temecula. Right Off the 15 if memory serves me correctly.



I didn't check the will-call. Be a nice drive up there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 11, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> I didn't check the will-call. Be a nice drive up there.


If you go, be sure to check out all the other things they have. I used them mainly for containers back in the day but they have some nice products for skin, hair and faces. Also a complete line of grooming products for men. Because I'm unable to make "Tear Free" Shampoo for the babies in the family, theirs is better than J & J. They offer sample sizes of most of their products. I bought a few just for myself.


----------



## Dragonsbeard (Oct 12, 2021)

Check out Eden Botanicals. They have several varieties of Lavender EO ‘s and their located in CA.


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 12, 2021)

I haven't used their lavender, but when I first started making soap I was buying everything from Meijer & Costco, and Now EOs were among my first EO purchases. We've used up all my early soaps, but they all stayed nice for the whole time we had them, even without a chelator or ROE in my oils. If you aren't able to get to a supply shop in time, I would think it would be okay. That said, I don't care for the more expensive, sweeter lavenders anyway, so bear that in mind when weighing my opinion.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 12, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Yes they are! But their turnaround time means it will arrive too late.  I need to make 20 bars of lavender soap this week due to someone else's last minute planning and my soft heart for a good cause!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's helpful thank you. I don't have time to be very picky as this soap needs to be made this week for a fundraiser...and how did I not know all of my lavender was gone???


I'd grabe the "Now"Lavender' if you you can pick it up quick & fast, It's a good Lavender. also Amazon has fast delivery's.  Hope this helps.


They have lavender FO & are open to the public now:   


California Candle Supply
835 E. Route 66
Glendora, CA 91740
Call us at 6266098373


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 12, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> I didn't check the will-call. Be a nice drive up there.


You used to have to call and schedule pickup.


----------



## LynetteO (Oct 12, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I've used the Plant Therapy brand of lavender EO in soap, and it worked very well. Their shipping is super fast,
> Free shipping…


Thanks for the “Plant Therapy” recommendation. Just placed my 1st order!!!


----------



## Basil (Oct 14, 2021)

When I first started making soap I Used NOW lavender, as well as some of their other EOs. It actually worked pretty well. I made lavender soap for my mother with it and she really liked it. I still have some soap with their peppermint and cedar from over a year ago and the scent is still there.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 15, 2021)

So I bought some Now lavender locally - just enough to do 2 loaves, then bought some 40/42 from New Directions.  (Eden's Botanicals didn't have 40/42) Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Oct 16, 2021)

[QUOTE="lenarenee, post: 914288, member: 13385” Or, any suggestions on a supplier who can get 40/42 to So Calif in a week?
[/QUOTE]

New Directions are my go-to for the fastest turnaround time. I ordered 5lbs of 40/42 twice this year from in June and got within a week.


----------

